# Sentinelharts



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking to find anyone that has experience with this breeder.

SentinelHarts German Shepherds

I've seen them mentioned only a few times on the site and just today met with them...my wife and I really liked them but are having a hard time finding reviews online.

We currently have a deposit down with another breeder but the breeding's we were waiting on aren't happening..so we are considering changing who we are on a wait list with. 

If anyone has a Sentinelhart dog please chime in!

Thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

The only personal experience I have with them is the knowledge Camilla has shared. I've seen the pictures she posts of her dogs and they're obviously loved, healthy and happy. Well bred. If I were able, I'd add a Harts dog to my pack. Beyond that, I can't offer you much more in the way of experience. I like what they produce and wouldn't feel bad about my decision to get a dog from them.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

*Sentinel Harts*

Beautiful dogs! Camilla is one of the handful of breeders that are on my list for a future puppy. I wouldn't hesitate to put a deposit down on one of her upcoming litters!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys,

I guess there's just not too many of their dog owners that are active online...so far I only found one and that was on a non dog related forum!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the best thing to do, is often times you can ask the breeder for references from previous buyers and talk to the buyers first hand on their experiences. 

I am in love with her males Morocco and Bill. They're a couple of good looking boys.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

They look good to me but...hey I'm biased!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's someone, but they only have one post: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...eriences-northern-california.html#post3855186


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks,

yea I saw that single post review ..there's a group locally that has a few dogs from them..I'll probably shoot an email.


Thanks


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

So I'm going for it!

Still would like input though..I haven't handed over the money yet


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not bought a puppy from her but I have done business with her and If i was going to buy in the USA she is someone I would consider a pup from. I know the time put into her program and that she is doing right by the dogs and her breedings. If you like one of her litters I would say you would not be disappointed. She will be breeding her female to My stud dog in a few months. it will be a very quality DDR breeding.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

weberhaus said:


> I have not bought a puppy from her but I have done business with her and If i was going to buy in the USA she is someone I would consider a pup from. I know the time put into her program and that she is doing right by the dogs and her breedings. If you like one of her litters I would say you would not be disappointed. She will be breeding her female to My stud dog in a few months. it will be a very quality DDR breeding.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## dano1427 (Mar 19, 2013)

Draego (Judas Kiss Von Sentinel Harts) is our first GSD, and has been a marvelous dog, both in health and temperment. I would highly recommend Camilla to anyone looking for a GSD pup. 

Any questions, feel free to ask, or if you do the Facebook thingy, Draego has his own page (search for Draego).

dan


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

dano1427 said:


> Any questions, feel free to ask, or if you do the Facebook thingy, Draego has his own page (search for Draego).
> 
> dan


Found him, "like"d him!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

liked him too on fb


----------



## dano1427 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Draego is one handsome dog!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

dano1427 said:


> Draego (Judas Kiss Von Sentinel Harts) is our first GSD, and has been a marvelous dog, both in health and temperment. I would highly recommend Camilla to anyone looking for a GSD pup.
> 
> Any questions, feel free to ask, or if you do the Facebook thingy, Draego has his own page (search for Draego).
> 
> dan


Thanks, you have beautiful dog 

again we are definitely going with Camilla, we can't wait :happyboogie:


----------



## Cathia (Mar 6, 2014)

*SentinelHarts*

Our family is the proud owners of 3 of her dogs. I would suggest that you go to Facebook And go to Camilla's. There are a great many of puppy owners on her page and a lot of us are on each other's page too!

Camilla and her family go above and beyond for her puppies and their owners. We got our first two puppy's in 2010 a bother and sister Anasazi and Achilles. At the time we were babes in the woods regarding the Working German Shepherd. Our family has formed a great love for the dogs and because of SentinelHarts high standards. Our family wants to and is learning more about these beautiful dogs. We now co-own one of Anasazi's puppies Odyesseia with Camilla. By no way is our family a breeder, however our family has an agreement with Camilla. Anasazi was breed to Morocco in August 2013, she had eight puppies up at SentinelHarts and everyone of them are healthy and happy. We adore our dogs and every day I am amazed by this beautiful breed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

*I have a puppy from Sentinel Harts!*

I have a puppy from her "O" litter (Omen a/k/a Anarchy), and I can honestly say he is the BEST puppy I have ever had. Camilla is great to have as a breeder. She wants you to be happy with your baby and has always had an open line of communication and really cares for her dogs, litters, and the breed in general.

I looked a really long time to find a breeder and I am so glad that I choose her. While I am at my limit with dogs right now, in the future she will definitely be my number one option for another pup. So yes, happy sentinel harts puppy owner here. I HIGHLY recommend her!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Cathia said:


> Our family is the proud owners of 3 of her dogs. I would suggest that you go to Facebook And go to Camilla's. There are a great many of puppy owners on her page and a lot of us are on each other's page too!
> 
> Camilla and her family go above and beyond for her puppies and their owners. We got our first two puppy's in 2010 a bother and sister Anasazi and Achilles. At the time we were babes in the woods regarding the Working German Shepherd. Our family has formed a great love for the dogs and because of SentinelHarts high standards. Our family wants to and is learning more about these beautiful dogs. We now co-own one of Anasazi's puppies Odyesseia with Camilla. By no way is our family a breeder, however our family has an agreement with Camilla. Anasazi was breed to Morocco in August 2013, she had eight puppies up at SentinelHarts and everyone of them are healthy and happy. We adore our dogs and every day I am amazed by this beautiful breed.



Thanks for your feedback.

I am on her Facebook page where there seems to be a lot of happy customers.

I can't wait to bring home a puppy!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

For anyone looking for information on Sentinelharts as I was, I would like to add my positive experience!

Klaus is now 9 months old and he is of course keeping us busy..but he is as healthy as can be. Camilla is always available whenever we have questions (less than an hour ago actually) 

We are still working on obedience but we noticed he loves the agility equipment so we will most likely start attending the agility classes.

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask away.


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Montu said:


> For anyone looking for information on Sentinelharts as I was, I would like to add my positive experience!
> 
> Klaus is now 9 months old and he is of course keeping us busy..but he is as healthy as can be. Camilla is always available whenever we have questions (less than an hour ago actually)
> 
> ...


can you provide an update?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ArkAngel said:


> can you provide an update?


OP has not logged on since 2016. perhaps reading thru some of their old posts may give you the info you’re seeking.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

ArkAngel said:


> can you provide an update?


I don't know if Klaus's owner is very active here anymore, but they do keep in touch with me. Here are a couple photos of Klaus that they have shared over the years...


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Love the first pic


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a dog from a SentinalHarts bred female. Temperament, health is great in my boy! I used my male with one of her females by choice as I loved Sheena v SentinalHarts personality and structure. 
The versatility of the dogs bred by Camilla are proven over many generations. She generously has mentored my dogs breeder(Auf der Marquis) who is proving to have a very successful breeding program, with SentinalHarts as her foundation.


----------

